# Crufts 2014 Dog Show March 6-9



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

So there is only 18 days till one of the largest dog shows in the world begins. Four days of conformation, agility, obedience and various other events. I will update this thread with more info as it comes out.

But here are a few things

Where you will be able to find results- http://crufts.fossedata.co.uk/

You can watch live on Crufts Youtube channel. 

Main webpage (with links to facebook and twitter, etc)- http://www.crufts.org.uk/

First day:Working and Pastoral 
Second day: Terrier and Hound 
Third day: Toy and Utility
Fourth day: Gundog 

I will post pics of winners as I find them, as usual.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I'm really excited to watch this and glad the Olympics are over by then...BF won't get mad at me streaming it and watching on the TV. 55" will make my feel like I'm actually there haha.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

After all the fantastic commentary from Westminster, I can't wait to watch and discuss with you guys. 

And I always like watching the agility!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

This show is really fun to go to, huge, huge, huge place. The main area has the huge meet breed/discover dogs area, the demonstrations, and the junior events, then you got like 3-4 other areas where rings and benches are. Vendors galore, could spend one day just walking through vendors (I did the day I wasn't showing, or working discover dogs). Then the big arena where the main night stuff and the agility happens. You could probably spend all day walking and not see everything.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I found the entry numbers

http://www.fossedata.co.uk/downloads/pdf/CRUFT_MAR_14PDF.pdf


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Just a reminder Crufts start this thursday

Here is the link to the youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/OfficialCrufts


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Crufts has started, there is agility on the live channel right now. I will be posting some pics of some of the breed winners.

First set

From Pastoral

Australian Cattle Dog- ITA/INT/LUX/HR CH BANANA BENDER THE GOVERNOR (from Italy)










Belgian Tervuren- HAWKSFLIGHT MADE YOU LOVE ME SHCM










From Working

Giant Schnauzer- INT CH GLORIS SHOW DANCER (from Russia)










I can't find pictures of some I want to put up, so I am going to wait till they put up the win photos, then will post them, a lot of breeds are not done yet as well.


----------



## Melle (Aug 9, 2013)

Super excited, I'll be watching on YouTube after I get home from school.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

So gun dogs are on Sunday then?

One of the Welshie people I know is over there. Very jealous.

Do they post a catalog each day?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

A few more

Bobtail/Old English Sheepdog- D/NL/DK/PL/SWISS/INT CH ARGOVIAN JUMP 'N' JIVE AT KLIT-LY¦S (from Germany)










Finnish Lapphund- PAJEANT AUBENEDICT SHCM










PWD- INT NORD US SE N DK CH ROBEL ALEXANDER THE GREAT AQUATASS (from the US)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> So gun dogs are on Sunday then?
> 
> One of the Welshie people I know is over there. Very jealous.
> 
> Do they post a catalog each day?


They post winners from each class, each day. 
http://crufts.fossedata.co.uk/


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some More

Dogue De Bordeaux- WILLSANBURG'S QUADROPHENIA










Mastiff- CH THOMASTER BLACK ROSE


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow wow wow! I usually don't think much at all about terriers and their looks but that giant schnauzer is STUNNING.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Turkish Kangal- ATTILA KANGALS ADIL REJOINS SEACOP










Hovawart- LINTROLLETS ALLTID REDO (from Sweden)


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Wait. Is Crufts agility already over?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Wait. Is Crufts agility already over?


For the day yes, more agility the next 3 days.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Few more breed winners and then I will post the group winners

Border Collie- SH CH CALEYKIZ RHYTHM IN BLACK JW










Australian Shepherd- INT CH ENERGIES-PAPARAZZI-ENERGIE DES COSTYS DU TOMBERG (from Germany)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Working Group Winners

1) Rottweiler- CH MINAELEA'S BLACK MAMBO JW












2) Portuguese Water Dog- AM/SE CH ROBEL ALEXANDER THE GREAT AQUATASS (from US)










3) Alaskan Malamute- DK CH INUPIAT'S QUUNIQSUQ JASON (from Norway)










4) Newfoundland- SLO CH KING OF HELLULAND JUST IN TIME (from Slovakia)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pastoral Group winners

1) Samoyed- CH NIKARA DIAMOND DANCER JW










2) Bearded Collie- NELLBROOK IMAGINATION JW SHCM










3) German Shepherd Dog- VA1 SG20 CH ELMO VOM HUHNEGRAB SCHH3 Kkl1













4) Hungarian Puli- CH HOLLIBELL ORDUG


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

elrohwen said:


> Do they post a catalog each day?


When I went to Crufts years ago they had separate catalogs to buy for each day.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

That PWD's coat is absolutely ludicrous.

And what a shock...Elmo won GSDs again.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> That PWD's coat is absolutely ludicrous.
> 
> And what a shock...Elmo won GSDs again.


It's just one photo, the other one I found he didn't have as much coat, but the photo was too big. And yeah when I saw Elmo had won his class I knew he would probably be the breed winner.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Working Group Winners
> 
> 3) Alaskan Malamute- DK CH INUPIAT'S QUUNIQSUQ JASON (from Norway)
> 
> ...


Ooh I really like that Malamute,gorgeous,nice head and pretty moderate.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Beautiful BC winner! Quite petite. I like that. 

Aussie looks a bit heavy bones but merle me anything, still a handsome dog.


----------



## Melle (Aug 9, 2013)

I love the look of that BC. I never see many that look like that!

I agree about the Aussie appearing a bit heavy - but I've always been more partial to the build of working Aussies. I couldn't do all the hair and heft of a show one.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

RabbleFox said:


> Beautiful BC winner! Quite petite. I like that.
> 
> Aussie looks a bit heavy bones but merle me anything, still a handsome dog.


Yeah, I love that BC!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Yeah, I love that BC!


Another shot where you can see her face better


----------



## Melle (Aug 9, 2013)

That dog makes me swoon.

I wish every breed I truly adored wasn't 5 mach levels above what fits me.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

That BC is gorgeous. Of course, I'm completely partial to the Newf. Hahaha. REALLY nice looking dog.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the updates and photos! 



ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Some More
> 
> Dogue De Bordeaux- WILLSANBURG'S QUADROPHENIA


Tell me his call name is Tommy!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

That DDB is, IMO, really really nice. I also like the BC. The rest don't really enamor me, but I'm such an American.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

cookieface said:


> Thanks for the updates and photos!
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me his call name is Tommy!


I doubt it because he is a she. Her name is Stone.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I put up photos of the rottweiler and puli.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I will put pictures up from today when my internet gets back up. Little hard to do on my phone.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for putting up all these pictures! I love seeing them.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Here are the group winners from today, pictures to come later.

Hound Group

1) Irish Wolfhound- GER/BEL/DUTCH/LUX CH JUST IN TIME OF FIRST AVENUE










2) Dachshund (longhaired) - CH BRONIA LOTARIO JW










3) Rhodesian Ridgeback- CH JOCKULAR LORD LEONTI AT TSJAKKA JW 










4) Whippet- CH SHALFLEET SIMPLY A LORD










Terrier Group Winners

1) Fox Terrier (Wire)- CH KING ARTHUR VAN FOLINY HOME










2) Sealyham Terrier-CH/AM CH BLOMENDAL'S BORN IN THE USA AT THUNDER ROAD










3) Staffordshire Bull Terrier- CH/IR CH ZAKSTAFF WHATS THE STORY










4) Irish Terrier- AM CH KELLS TOUCH OF FLEET ST


----------



## Melle (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm not familiar with how Crufts works, so sorry if I sound like a newbie :S But weren't one or two whippets already shown in different groups yesterday or something?

EDIT: Ah nevermind - I must have been watching YKC.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I put a few pictures up, I will put up the rest tomorrow still no connection, supposedly will be up at noon tomorrow


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Pictures are up will put up some breed winners from yesterday later, also some from today as well


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some breed winners from yesterday (Hound Group)

Basset Fauve De Bretagne- CH/INT CH SHIROBLAM FIRST SLIP










Afghan Hound- GCH.CRISTON ENCHANTED (from the US)










Basset hound- MNE-MKD-MD-CYP-SM CH AKASHA BANANA SPLIT, (from Italy)











Finnish Spitz- CH TOVERI PIMU











Hamiltonstovare- SUFAYRE ANGELS TRINITY










Greyhound- CIB/IT/ROM/SE CH SOBERS ORIANNE (from Italy)










Sloughi- CH/IB/MAR/EUR/GIB CH DAZIR CHAM'S D'AL MAHDI (from France)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Breed winners from yesterday (terrier)

Cesky Terrier- JANSKI CELTIC CESKA










Fox Terrier (Smooth)- CH BELFOX JFUBELFOX (from Belgium)










Manchester Terrier- CH DIGELSA DIAMOND GEEZA AT LIZELMS SHCM










Border Terrier- CH DANDYHOW DR WALTER


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Breed winners from today: Utility

Bulldog- BOB/Dog CC CH KINGROCK CAPTAIN COOK JW (love this dog)










Bitch CC- CH LAROYAL'S BEST KEPT SECRET JW











Dalmatian- INT/NL/BE/NORD/N/SWE/DK/GER CH SOLBO'S KAYO











Eurasier- LOUISTON LOGIE BARE










Schnauzer- I/SZ/LUX/A/H/SERB CH AVE CONCORDE MAGNIFIQUE (from Russia)










Japanese Spitz- CH KUMIKO MIZUIRO










Akita- CH REDWITCH WILL I AM


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some breed winners from today- Toy

Chihuahua (Smooth Coat)- CH/FI CH DACHIDA'S COLOUR ME BLUE










Coton De Tulear- CH/INT/HR/LUX/B/F CH EASY AND SWEETIE DU HAUT MARAIS (from France) 










English Toy Terrier (Black and Tan)- AM CH BURMACK'S SOMETHING TO TALK ABOUT AT AZTEC SUN (from the US)










Papillon- CH/AKC GCH LAFFORD FLY ME TOO FARLEYSBANE


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Just saw that I know the Judge of the Utility group today/tonight. Awesome.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness LOVE these dogs:


>


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Utility group is on youtube now.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Utility Group Winners

1) Standard Poodle- CH/AM CH AFTERGLOW MAVERICK SABRE










2) Akita- CH REDWITCH WILL I AM










3) Keeshond- CH NERADMIK MISS HOLLY BERRY










4) Bulldog- CH KINGROCK CAPTAIN COOK JW


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Toy Group Winners

1) Pomeranian- POL CH UNBEATEN PREMIERA (from Poland)










2) Pekingese- CH YAKEE OOH AAH CANTONA










3) Bichon Frise- HYLACER JUST ONE LOOK AT ALAREEN










4) Yorkshire Terrier- CH/PORT/DEN/SE/FIN/NOR/INT/CR/JP CH ROYAL PRECIOUS JP'S F4 JULIANA (from Japan)


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Greyhound- CIB/IT/ROM/SE CH SOBERS ORIANNE (from Italy)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this greyhound's expression! Such haunting eyes! 

Not so impressed with the sloughi though. Something seems off. He looks like he's taller than he is long, but that's supposed to be an azawakh thing, not sloughi proportions... Though it might just be this picture, I don't know. 










That pekingese is very uncomfortable to look at. The pom too, but less so. 

The peke reminds me of a persian cat. 








(but black )


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Various breed winners from the past three days

Greenland Dog- JESTER SLEDOG AV TASERMIUT










Canadian Eskimo Dog- SHEPHERDSWAY ESKIMO ANGEL AT AKNA










Siberian Husky- PENKHALAS ARION










St. Bernard- CH CHANDLIMORE SPARKS WILL FLY OVER SAMHAVEN










Basset Griffon Vendeen (Grand)- CH TARMACHAN CARTIER










Deerhound- KWARICOTT CORELLI










Saluki- CH CLASSICUS CASSANDER JW SH CM










Bloodhound- FARLAP GUESSWORK 










Catalan Sheepdog- ADIOS DE SELVA MOLINO AT BOBBINGTON


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Belgian Shepherd Dog Laekenois- PT CH FLAMES OF PASSION DA CASA MONT'ALVES (from Portugal)










Belgian Shepherd Dog Malinois- BW CH LOIS LANE DU HAMEAU ST-BLAISE SR (from Belgium)










Pyrenean Sheepdog (Long Haired)- FRIPONNE DU PIC D'ESPADE KELLTARA (from France)










Lancashire Heeler- FOXTHYME BRADLEY










Dandie Dinmont Terrier- CH DUN EIDEANN FIRST EDITION










Glen of Imaal Terrier- ROMAINVILLE TYPHOON










Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier- CH ABIQUA WILD CASINOROYALE










Parson Russell Terrier- CH ALNCROFT I SPY


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Siberian Husky- PENKHALAS ARION
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Husky, & Bloodhound




Avie said:


> I love this greyhound's expression! Such haunting eyes!
> 
> Not so impressed with the sloughi though. Something seems off. He looks like he's taller than he is long, but that's supposed to be an azawakh thing, not sloughi proportions... Though it might just be this picture, I don't know.
> 
> ...


Or an Angora Rabbit


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I have updated some photos from yesterday.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some breed winners from today so far

German Longhaired Pointer- NANCY V AUWELT MIT ARANY










Irish Red and White Setter- SH CH GALLYBOB GOLD STANDARD JW










Large Munsterlander- SH CH GHYLLBECK RAPAX










Spanish Water Dog- SP/SW CH CURIOSO DE LA RIBERA DEL GENIL DEL VALENTISIMO










Spaniels (Clumber)- SH CH TWEEDSMUIR DAMBUSTER JW










Spaniels (Irish Water)- CH/AM CH WHISTLESTOP'S ELEMENTS OF MAGIC CD RN


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some breed photos from yesterday

French Bulldog- CH WILDAX MISS MONEYPENNY










Boston Terrier- INT/NORD/DK UCH KBHV-11'12 NORDV-11 NV-11 SEV-10 BRIGHT & BRINDLE'S TOP OF THE LINE (from Norway)










German Spitz (klein)- SE UCH SE V-13 MAJOLISA ZYXXEZ MAZELAMAZAI (from Sweden)










Japanese Akita Inu- NOSFERATU NO AIWA KATSU GO










Kooikerhondje- CIRTAP'S HERTOGIN FREYA VAN QIRA-T AT GENETIKA










Poodle (toy): INT CH YAMIT MUSKAT SAKURA (from Russia)










Bolognese- HUNKY DORY BULLDOZER JW (From Sweden)










Griffon Bruxellois- INT/LV/LT/EE/BALT/PL/FI/DE CH SHEVILAN DUNKIN DONUT (from Latvia)










CKCS- AM CH BENTWOOD CHLOE OF FORESTCREEK (from USA)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some more breed winners from today before I put up group winners

Spaniels (Cocker)- SH CH LUJESA STARRY EYED JW 










Spaniels (English Springer)- MEADOWDALE CHAOS JW SHCM










Spaniels (Welsh Springer)- SH CH/SVK CH PENNYLOCK RHYS OVER NYLIRAM JW SHCM










Weimaraner- SH CH GUNALT SOCIALITE AT TELLEARA


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Gundog Group Winners

1) Spaniels (American Cocker)- SH CH AFTERGLOW PEARL'S A SINGER










2) Retrievers (Golden)- DK/SH/IR SH/INT SH CH ABINVALE TRAGUARDO










3) Retrievers (Flat Coated)- SH CH FELDKIRK FASHION










4) Irish Setter- SH CH MEADWAY MORRISEY


----------



## Melle (Aug 9, 2013)

Beautiful gundogs although...that Golden is reminding me way too much of Labs. I have never seen any Golden that low and, well, heavy-looking.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

ok apparently I am weird...I hate that BC. ignoring the different types, just being able to identify "BC" has always been exceptionally easy for me despite the variety in the breed, and I am genuinely struggling to associate that dog with a "BC", until I read the description I honest to god.. not even trying to be critical.. thought it was a toy breed.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Finnish Spitz- CH TOVERI PIMU


I really like that bitch!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BIS- From the Utility Group

Standard Poodle: CH/AM CH AFTERGLOW MAVERICK SABRE










RBIS- From the Pastoral Group

Samoyed- CH NIKARA DIAMOND DANCER JW


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Melle said:


> Beautiful gundogs although...that Golden is reminding me way too much of Labs. I have never seen any Golden that low and, well, heavy-looking.


Those are normal goldens here. I understand they're really different from American goldens?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Avie said:


> Those are normal goldens here. I understand they're really different from American goldens?


To compare

WKC Golden Winner- GCH Kalm Sea's To Have And To Hold










Crufts Winner- DK/SH/IR SH/INT SH CH ABINVALE TRAGUARDO










They are both males.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Could be the angle of the photo, but not liking the head on the Cavalier.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> To compare
> 
> WKC Golden Winner- GCH Kalm Sea's To Have And To Hold
> 
> ...


I like the richer color of the American male much better than the ones we have here. They're so pale here, more often than not they're almost white. Then I think to myself: aren't these supposed to be GOLDEN retrievers? I'm not into all the feathering of the American male though. 

I wonder what a cross between the two would look like.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Avie said:


> I like the richer color of the American male much better than the ones we have here. They're so pale here, more often than not they're almost white. Then I think to myself: aren't these supposed to be GOLDEN retrievers?
> 
> I wonder what a cross between the two would look like.


You can find that shade of "gold" here too. But what you see most of is an in between shade.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I'm not into all the feathering of the American male though


If someone took a flat iron to the Euro Golden (who I like, aside from the horrid color), they'd look much the same in terms of feathering. That English dog is not lacking in coat for sure,

I personally think the Sibe was yucky, but that's me. I like the majority of Gundog winners much better this year than last year. That English Springer is really nice.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> If someone took a flat iron to the Euro Golden (who I like, aside from the horrid color), they'd look much the same in terms of feathering. That English dog is not lacking in coat for sure,


Yeah exactly, the american really doesn't have much more feathering than the english, it just has more grooming.

The sibe is what you typically see in England. He is also a veteran. 

I like that springer, but I totally love the engie.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

The English was stunning. I also greatly appreciated the Dalmatian and the Eurasier.

Anybody else ever noticed that a good Eurasier looks like a bad Chow Chow?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> The English was stunning. I also greatly appreciated the Dalmatian and the Eurasier.
> 
> Anybody else ever noticed that a good Eurasier looks like a bad Chow Chow?


From what I have seen the Eurasier is bigger than a chow chow, bigger than I thought they were. They do look similar, specially as puppies.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


>


I love, love, love this guy. I wish I could meet a Clumber.




>


And of course, love these guys. I like this BT a million times more than the BoB at Westminster. That Frenchie has such a nice profile.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

AV Imported Register Winners from each group (that had one): This is basically for breeds that have interim status with the KC. Basically similar to AKC's Misc. 

Gundog: Lagotto Romagnolo: IL GRANAIO DEI MALATESTA SAURO (from Italy)










Hound: Cirneco Dell Etna: HADRANENSIS VIOLETTA VIA KINABULA










Pastoral: Bergamasco: CHIQUE BAROLO










Utility: Xoloitzcuintli: MULTI/INT CH APANCINGO AT AMMEXBICHE










Working: Greater Swiss Mt. Dog: RUS CH SENNENHUND ROSSII EQUADOR (from Russia)


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Yeah exactly, the american really doesn't have much more feathering than the english, it just has more grooming.


Then I guess I'm just not into that type of grooming. 



Xeph said:


> Anybody else ever noticed that a good Eurasier looks like a bad Chow Chow?


It's not really surprising, because the chow was used to create the Eurasier. (along with samoyed and keeshond) 

I really like Eurasiers, how they're not as prone to bark as keeshonden, not as poofy as chows, and come in all sorts of colors. A real nice blend between keeshond, chow and samoyed characteristics. They're healthy, too. The Dutch breed club is very stringent with its rules and regulations and litters are few and far in between, so it's not easy to acquire one though.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Love the English springer. I really wish people showed dogs like that in the US.

The Welsh is ok, though there is something about his rear that I'm not crazy about. I do love the natural coats that most of the Welshies had (from spectator pictures I saw on FB). No trend towards excess coat like in the US. The gundogs in general seemed to have a lot less coat and a lot less grooming, which I like.

That siberian is really weird. Not a fan.

And regarding the Golden, I do see some Goldens like that here. Not at conformation shows necessarily, but among people in rally/obedience/agility classes I'm in, so I don't know what lines they are.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I like the husky by the way. It's a nice, leggy, light, athletic looking dog. Just what a husky is supposed to look like to me.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Majority of the Siberians you see in England are more of the racing type, or an inbetween (that is their show type I suppose). You see a lot more variety of colors as well, compared to what you see here. At least that is what I saw, when I was there.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Avie said:


> I like the husky by the way. It's a nice, leggy, light, athletic looking dog. Just what a husky is supposed to look like to me.


It's too leggy for me. A husky should be slightly longer than tall and that dogs seems taller than it is long. At any rate, a husky shouldn't be a totally square dog.

Otherwise I'm find with the dog being lean looking.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some other breeds in Av imported Registers (at least ones I can find pictures of)

Gundog: Slovakian Rough Haired Pointer: Ir Sh Ch Hosta Pride in Greyspirit










Working: Entlebucher Mt. Dog- Reserve Best Dog- KOROLEVSTVO GORNIH PSOV JAK IV (from Russia)










Hound: Grand Bleu De Gascogne- UA/RO/GI CH GIULIA AUX ABOIES DU PETIT GARDONNE (from France)










Pastoral- Swedish Lapphund- HERDING INSTINCT'S LIHKKU BEIVVIIN


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Avie said:


> Then I guess I'm just not into that type of grooming.


Crufts photo of BOB Golden











shows more hair than the other photo.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I have updated some of the photos with this years crufts photos.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Don't like the sammy at all. It looks strangely put together to me. 

That's a pretty famous pap. He's lovely.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is a longhaired Weims that got a placement yesterday

NL CH IOULOS VAN 'T WEIMELAND (from Belgium)


----------



## Alapaha_Lover (Feb 21, 2014)

Canyx said:


> Wow wow wow! I usually don't think much at all about terriers and their looks but that giant schnauzer is STUNNING.


Isn't it a BEAUTY! I owned a couple of miniature schnauzers back in 2006, I wouldn't mind a giant


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I just lovelovelove that border collie. Very different from the showline dogs I've seen around here. Thanks for posting the second picture, Chaos!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

What is bothering me about a lot of these dogs is the crappy toplines. Sway backs, dogs that are butt high or sloping upwards when they are not supposed to have toplines like those. The Irish Terriers topline was awful.

I really like both Weims, and that Lagotto is pretty cool


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> I just lovelovelove that border collie. Very different from the showline dogs I've seen around here. Thanks for posting the second picture, Chaos!


No Problem, here is her crufts photo


----------



## Melle (Aug 9, 2013)

Longhaired Weims <3


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Melle said:


> Longhaired Weims <3


I love them too, specially when their coats are not patchy looking.


----------



## SamiSaysRawr (May 26, 2012)

Same Irish Terrier, far better photo - http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2012/photos/breed/RN21054201.html


----------

